

What language will mobile phone apps be written in, in the near future? - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/09/10/what-language-will-mobile-phone-apps-be-written-in-in-the-near-future
Beyond simply asking the question, I also created an Inkling Market for it.  What do you guys think?
======
jsjenkins168
There is one important one you left out: Flash Lite. Its somewhere between web
and an on-deck app, since it runs on top of a very small on-deck virtual
machine.

The UI for the LG Prada is built entirely on it, and in an interview with an
iPhone dev at Apple, it was confirmed that the iPhone will soon support Flash
too (I lost the damn link though). It allows for rich interfaces and doesnt
necessitate the installation of an on-deck application since it is loaded from
the browser.

I agree with your notes on Java ME... Sun really didnt have a choice though in
the early days, if they were to gain adoption by the handset manufacturers.
They had to allow lots of flexibility across implementations. The good news is
that modern Java ME phones usually support a wide range of libraries and the
manufacturers are much better about being compliant.

~~~
davidw
Argh! Good point, how forgetful of me... Looks like it's possible to edit
markets even after they're live though. Thanks!

